# Clean Bodykit



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Does any body have the Stillen GTR body kit? I have a question about it. does it extend down further than the stock front end? What i want to do is just put the front end on since i cant find any agressive yet nice and clean bodykits for the sentra and the only one i've found (the R&D Sports kit from takaira.com) was discontinued by the manufacturer. another question does any body know of a clone of this kit because in my opinion this is the best looking body kit for the b14 sentra if you want something nice and clean but still gets rid of that grocery getter look ( I cant get grocerys in my sentra theres a big ass stereo in the trunk and 2000 watts in this little car would break my eggs any way)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

erebuni got 'their' version. http://www.erebunicorp.com/ge/niss200sx95.htm


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I was talking about the R&D sports kit not the gtr kit. my problem with the gtr kit is that the side skirts arent really clean enough for me. I don't like the way they go up to the fender. I'll probally use the m3 style sides from versusmotorsport.com and the rear end for the extreme kit is looking pretty good to me now even though i hate the front even though if i get the extreme rear end i would have to fill in a couple of the vents and slots end to make it cleaner for my taste


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've got the erebuni gtr front end...and yes it does extend down further than stock. i love it..it really improves the looks and makes it look lower but it's not so big and gawdy looking w/out the side skirts. the stillen and erebuni gtr kit is the same thing..they both buy them from this company in mexico if i'm not mistaken and put their name on it. as far as your comment about the side skirts...the fender flares are optional and the kit still lokks great w/out them..just my opnion.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U know super Ive got that Extreme front bumper u dont like and you're right ....I mean dont get me wrong I think the bumper itself is hard....but since I only could get the front bumper I should've gone wit sumthing a little more natural looking and clean 

Something like the GTR front or even the ERUBUNI.......but wuteva its still looks gooooood--I cant complain.......tooo much-- at least

BTW check out CHIB14's thread on B15sentra.net he basically put together all the kits that are available for us and did a poll.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

*Extreme Body Kit*

GOTO www.importfan.com

they ahve the complete extreme body kit


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

and will rob you


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *and will rob you *


bad experience?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

i have to vis extreme body kit and aerogear hood and i think that its the best kit for the 200sx period.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey sr20 did u do the kit install yourself---Vis is giving me a good price for the skirts and rear---thinking about getting them.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

got into a fender bender so i got the vis kit for like 900 bones and got the whole car painted mercedes bahama blue and a aerogear hood also which was 400 bones


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

I guess most of you are probably talking about 95+ Se-r's. But I made a front kit out of a subaru impreza bumper for pre 95 SE-R/s and it is clean. Not too rice rocket but not too old man.. 

Just passing on information.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

I had ordered that kit from takiari and they didnt [email protected] let me know it was discontinued i waited three months emailing them no answer .. all the other shit i ordered from them i returned i was so pissed with them. 

though try putting pieces together from different companies like aerogear etc. grab the hood and the fenders or look into some custom stuff therwe is always somebody looking to make something for somebody just need $$$$


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*which one look best?*










I need your guyz opinion on which body kit is more aggressive and clean at the same time the one on top or the one on the bottom. and which ones gonna look better with JDM R34 Skyline headlights

http://www.**************.com/images/nissancombat_9597.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2002)

i'd go with the vis extreme kit and the skyline tails if i was you, just my .02


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iono.. i dun like extreme kit.. not clean n aggresive like da ones above.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

but what body kit style out of the 2 i posted should i get? the Vader or the Combat 2


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
That isn't really a looks issue, its a less hassle issue. Get the one on the green car. Yes it 'may' not look as nice, but it fits better, and you will probably have an easier time getting it on. Besides its probably cheaper too, and its definately cleaner.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I could have got that green one and I didnt like it--FIrst off I think its one of the first bumpers that they made for our car--go with the Vader it just looks better and its more different...IMO


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that dont sound like a bad idea.. i might as well go with it.
but the VADER style is made 2 fit the Sentra. i would like some opinion on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

personally I like the drift kit by erebuni its cheaper than most other and looks really cool


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i guess everyone has different taste... im prob gonna ask a few of my prof homies what would look nice.. thanx for your guyz tips and opinions .. but then key question is what will look good with R34 Headlightz.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LOL! Erebuni...cheaper? In the same sentence? HAHAHAHAH Erebuni likes to charge an arm and a leg for their kits. I got the stillen GTR for 300. Looks phat. Hey 200, you are the same guy on the sr20 forum...no? I like Andy's kit on the pic, you can see the horn sticking out of the grille. Classic.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I personally like the red bumper. It may be harder to put on but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the vader kit is what i call the bad side of rice. you can easily tell that this kit wasn't made expecially for the sentra it was just modified to fit the sentra. they just modified it to fit the sentra. it goes completely against the natural bodylines and just looks like you picked up a copy of import tuner, ordered the first "agressive" body kit you've seen and slapped that shit on. to me a good cosmetic mod would be one that if the person has never seen that type of car before they would think thats how its supposed to look.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree with only the second part. But then again you dont want it to look like the car came like that, then it would appear stock. I would go for the one that makes your car stand out.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: which one look best?*



LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i'm not mistaken, they don't make the top kit anymore. Jay who own's that car should know a little more.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i ment by that is that it looks kind of like the kits veilside makes. all of there kits go extremely well with the natural bodylines and enhances them and not try to change them. the vader kits looks all super agressive with a bunch of air ducts and such but when you look past the front bumper everything else looks subtle so it looks out of place. check out takakaira.com and check out the R&D sports kit for the sentra. it looks agressive but still goes with the factory body lines and enhances them not change them into what they're not supposed to be. the only thing. this kit shouldn't be discontinued and to me is the greatest kit only seconded by maybe the gtr kit to be made for the sentra. either R&D sports should rerelease this kit or somebody else make a clone of them instead of leaving people like me who want clean and aggressive yet goes with factory body lines with 3 versions of the gtr kit (stillen, erebuni, andys auto sport)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

anyone have a link as to where to gewt the VIS kit from?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

www.visracing.com
THis is the website, they dont have a lot of kits for my car


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm putting out a body kit for Sentras this month. It will be similar to the kit in my signature, although the front will be totally redesigned. My car is a 1993 Altima SE by the way. There are tons more pics and even some photoshops of it on a Sentra in the cosmetic forum at www.b15sentra.net . The thread is called "New Bodykit for B15 Sentra"

Let me know if there are any questions, or shoot me an email.

Jeff


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

kinda nice, ill have to see it on a sentra/200 first.. and the price cant be too burnable too my pocket.. got my interest thogh


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

that joint is tight. i really like the rear bumper. if it looks like that on a sentra im getting this kit. i don't really like the side skirts though. i would rather get the m3 styled ones but thats just me


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

The donor car is going into the shop the first Monday in August. Spc V Nismo lip and full body kit are being donw that week. I have REALLY good shipping rates to the US and prices will be as follows:

Full kit with front bumper: $800 + ship
Full kit with lip: $750 + ship
Front bumper/rear/pair sides: $300 + ship
Nismo lip: $250 + ship

Most places in the US can be shipped including box and customs brokerage for between $100 and $195.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmmm.. it loooks ehhh ok... but i dont like the center hole how it is open like that.. and it is so small.. i would prefer my body kit to have a big mouth for the intercooler i plan on getting..


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how much would shipping cost to canada?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

hold up is this just for the 2000 and up sentras or does it include the 95-99 sentras too. if not dog you posted on the wrong forum


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *hold up is this just for the 2000 and up sentras or does it include the 95-99 sentras too. if not dog you posted on the wrong forum *


Actually I'm doing it for both, but the 2000+ is first. The 96-99 will be finished in September and will probably be a slightly different style.


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

rios said:


> *how much would shipping cost to canada? *


I'm guessing by your "location" (in flames) that you're in Calgary? If so shipping is about $190 Canadian....and about $90 to Toronto...and so on and so forth, you can pretty well guess at your approximate shipping rate based on that. Kits are being shipped out of Ottawa.


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *hmmmm.. it loooks ehhh ok... but i dont like the center hole how it is open like that.. and it is so small.. i would prefer my body kit to have a big mouth for the intercooler i plan on getting.. *


Don't worry bro, it's going to be completely redisigned from scratch. It will for sure have a larger hole.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

*omega front who makes it?!?!?!?*

i have the invader from vis, i have a huge intercooler problem. the intercooler is from a nissan gloria. i want to know who makes the omega kit. the air keeps getting stopped theres no flow!!!
please reply to my email- [email protected] and on subject put omega kit any replys would be great. oh and the invader kit is a perfect fit no cutting or shaving needed except when i put in the intercooler. now theres no support. but its pretty though.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

I've got the GTR front and rear bumpers with the Stillen aero kit side skirts. I didn't like the GTR side skirts at all, they were way too big, and if you installed them without the door panels which costs extra, they'd just look plain stupid. Plus, you have to drill into the side of the car and into the doors to install the GTR side skirts, which I wasn't all about. The aero side skirts are much better and you only have to drill holes in the wheel wells to screw them in. Personally, I don't like extreme body kit, or any of the others since they're all made of fiberglass. Hell no! That shit looks good for about 6 months, but it won't last anywhere as long as the GTR urethane bumpers! If you want style that lasts you gotta go uerthane.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *bad experience?  *



very bad experience.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OzPunk said:


> *I've got the GTR front and rear bumpers with the Stillen aero kit side skirts. I didn't like the GTR side skirts at all, they were way too big, and if you installed them without the door panels which costs extra, they'd just look plain stupid. Plus, you have to drill into the side of the car and into the doors to install the GTR side skirts, which I wasn't all about. *



that what im worried about ! the 4-door skirt being like that.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

um... nothing against anyone.. but is anyone here a simple clean or sleeper looking person? i hate to be cracking opinions to fellow sentra and 200sx members and friends.. but.. yyyuck.. im sorry Lui... and technoid.. but i dont like any of these???? im very happy with my front end.. the ONLY one out of all the ones i saw that i thought was clean looking was the eurbuni one.. if stillens the same front bumper cover.. then those are the best ones.. all the others look ricey to me.. but hey.. we all have our own opinions.. and i will respect yours,... lets all stay cool.. and dont hate me guys lol.. but hey.. a couple things.. 

1) can anyone tell me how the hell do i get the stillen side skirts that i dont see on here.. they are almost OEM looking se side skirts.. plain flat but they fit the four doors.. im talking about the sweet 16 200sx that is in sport compact magazine.. 

2) if someone was to make a type of spec V front bumper cover for the b14s im sure a lot of us would like that..... 

3) i thought that this was a b14 section.. so why did you bring up an idea for the b15 bumper cover.. thats not gonna benifit us lol.. hey could you post that picture in this post.. because i dont have a b15 registration.. nor do i want to waist my time to make one.. thanks guys.. ]

PS: im selling my front bumber cover from my 99 sentra if anyone wants to buy it.. i just have to figure out how the hell im gonna ship this big ol thing.. Travis


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I respect your opinion and am not offended by it. I like the more aggressive look and thats just my opinion. I want to separate myself from the other sentra owners that i see alot. Its February, im guessin that guy was all talk cause i havent seen a new bumper, oh well.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. what ever happened to the carbon fiber hood that that some guy was working on.. and in the same post people were wanting all sorts of carbon fiber parts for the car.. something happened to the manufacturers car and he said ill get back to the project soon or something.. oh and.. im all for the agressive look as well.. its just i dontthink there is hardly anyone out there who can design a nice clean looking bumber. if i was gonna get one other than the stillen and euribuni or how ever you say it.. bumber then i would go with the drifter one and then stick a couple huge fog/driving lights inside to give it the evo look.. Travis..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

now a GTi-R body kit.. that would be the SHHHIIZZZZIT


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *um... nothing against anyone.. but is anyone here a simple clean or sleeper looking person? i hate to be cracking opinions to fellow sentra and 200sx members and friends.. but.. yyyuck.. im sorry Lui... and technoid.. but i dont like any of these???? im very happy with my front end.. the ONLY one out of all the ones i saw that i thought was clean looking was the eurbuni one.. if stillens the same front bumper cover.. then those are the best ones.. all the others look ricey to me.. but hey.. we all have our own opinions.. and i will respect yours,... lets all stay cool.. and dont hate me guys lol.. but hey.. a couple things..
> 
> 1) can anyone tell me how the hell do i get the stillen side skirts that i dont see on here.. they are almost OEM looking se side skirts.. plain flat but they fit the four doors.. im talking about the sweet 16 200sx that is in sport compact magazine..
> 
> ...



travis.. if u havent noticed i wanted the EREBUNI GTR kit... i dont know why u say yuck esp when u said it was the better kit of them all in your opinion


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Is it me or is there a slight difference in the stillen GTR front and the Erebuni GTR front? It looks as if the Erebuni front kit has a full lip whereas the Stillen one doesn't.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey Lui.. didnt you read.. lol .. i said i like those two.. they are ok.. Travis


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the Erebuni and the Stillen kits both came from the same factory in Mexico. As far as I can tell Stillen doesn't sell their GTR kit anymore anyway. If you really want it just get the one from Erebuni.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out that red flared 200sx on www.cardomain.com
if I were to do my car again, that's what I would do.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont know if yall have already talked about it cuss i dont know the name of it but im looking for this kit i saw on a silver 200sx it was a 8 peace kit and on the car in the pitcher the hood of the car opend sidewase and the trunk opend the other way!! anyone know the name of this kit and where i can finde it?????


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Starts with a 'Q'. Look in the Aftermarket Parts section.

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

QU wheels wide body kit do a search i did a thread on this kit a while back i even posted the website for the manufacturer


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

i got the stillen kits is the best but... every time i scrape it cracks the paint and it looks shitty n e suggestionsbesides not scraping!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Is the stillen kit urethane?? If so, did you get urethane paint? Its a little more flexible and is less resistant to cracks than fiber glass


----------



## Hands016 (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey MP2050, where did you get those foglights inside your body kit, and what kind are they? I have that front bumper and think those lights fit smoooth and provide a clean look for the bumper.
thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

i have the stillen front bumper (not gtr) can any one get me a deal for some sides and rear that will look good on a white '98 (200sx)?please!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

yes its urythane but no i didnt get urethane paint where can i get some?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, assuming you got it painted at a shop, you have to specify that the bumper is urethane. They then SHOULD use paint specifically for urethane. Its a little more expensive but its worth it. 

Also, i can get you some side skirts and a rear bumper. Check out my site and/or hit me up for details.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

you dont get "urethane" paint. Its how its preped that matters.

Urethane kits need to be baked first to get all the residue off from the mold making process. Then prep, then paint. An additive must be used to the paint to keep it flexible. This is how paint keeps from chipping on urethane.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I didnt say there was a "urethane paint". I just said that you have to specify that your bumper is urethane and they will know what kind of paint to use. 

Read and think before you post and try to put make me look dumb.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Well, assuming you got it painted at a shop, you have to specify that the bumper is urethane. They then SHOULD use paint specifically for urethane. Its a little more expensive but its worth it.
> 
> Also, i can get you some side skirts and a rear bumper. Check out my site and/or hit me up for details. *



maybe you should read your own post and then come and work at my shop for a while....

"...paint specifically for urethane."


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

> An additive must be used to the paint to keep it flexible.


Now do you add this additive to paint used on regular fiberglass?? If you dont then wouldnt it be considered "urethane paint"?? Im not saying thats what its called but so you understand what im saying. And i never once said it was urethane paint. 

If i go to a shop, and tell them its a fiberglass bumper they would use regular paint right? If i tell them its a urethane, then they prep it like you said and use the paint with the additive to keep it flexible. That is all i meant by what i said earlier.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

baldylox said:


> *you dont get "urethane" paint. Its how its preped that matters.
> 
> Urethane kits need to be baked first to get all the residue off from the mold making process. Then prep, then paint. An additive must be used to the paint to keep it flexible. This is how paint keeps from chipping on urethane. *



I dont know what body shop your going to... I have worked in my grandfathers body shop for almost a year now and have never baked urethane or mixed paint differently!!!!! And there is a certan type of paint that you use!!!! the only manufacture that makes real urethane paint is The House Of Kolor they make there paints spesificaly for costom paint and body work!!


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

seems we all have different ways of preping and painting cars. I've always baked (out gasing) the urethane parts. Makes it so much easier for everything to stick when all the mold realease is off the parts. 

I mostly use a clear Elestic Primer to be exact. Although we have added and do add flex agents to regular paints if needed. I asked one of the painters last night and I admit a little wrong on my part. Yes HOK does have urethane paints, but we dont use them much, but we may now. Guess I will have to call and see the cost difference and savings to my customers. Should be insignificant since most of the time is prepping any how.

So my apologies to anyone I made feel dumb, including myself. I'm a shop owner, who obviously has found out he doesn't know "everything"


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

you can have flex agents added to practically any car paint and it is highly recommended. whether you are painting fiberglass, metal body or urethane parts.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its okay Baldylox, im sorry if i came off as a dick. I guess we all learned something new. If it wasnt for you, I wouldnt have known that method of baking the urethane kits


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea thats what it looks like to me too


----------

